# Owl Finch?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever owned an Owl Finch? Or does anyone know any breeders in England?

They are beautiful and I would like to know a bit about them 

however the bird section on here is pretty dead so im not actually expecting a reply LOL


----------



## birdcrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

my o/h is after a pair of owl finches,and yes they are beautiful. i wouldn't think it would be too good to keep one on its own though ,might get abit lonely so maybe a pair would be a better option ,as for breeders they are quite often for sale on birdtrader and birdtrek but depending on where you live ,bird shows like newark,stafford(which is on again in december) would be your best bet


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

birdcrazy said:


> my o/h is after a pair of owl finches,and yes they are beautiful. i wouldn't think it would be too good to keep one on its own though ,might get abit lonely so maybe a pair would be a better option ,as for breeders they are quite often for sale on birdtrader and birdtrek but depending on where you live ,bird shows like newark,stafford(which is on again in december) would be your best bet


Thanks for your reply 

I've found someone on bird trader who is selling a male and female pair of Owl Finches in my town  however, I don't want to breed from them as i'm still a bit new to keeping finches, i've only ever owned a pair of zebras before so I don't really want to start breeding other types.

If I was to take this pair of owls, would I be able (and would it be fair) to prevent them from breeding (i dont mean spaying or neutering LOL just maybe not providing them with a nest) and keep them as pets? Also, would they be okay with a pair of male zebra finches? Like, they wouldn't fight with the male owl or bother the female owl?

Some of these questions might sound daft but as I say, im new to keeping finches and i've never kept different types together before so i want to do some research and find out what's best before I go into buying any!

I live up in Lancashire so staffordshire is a bit too far for me as I don't drive!


----------



## birdcrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

hi, shame you live so far away you would of been more than welcome to some zebs, as for keeping the owls with the zebra finches that would properly be o.k,owl finches are generally passive birds and come from the same country as zebs. they are quite differcult at times to breed from anyway from what i've read so breeding might not be so much of a problem . zebra finches on the other hand breed like rabbits !really it all depend on the size of the cage you have,and as a rule try to introduce the new birds to the cage at the same time. dont take anything i say as gosbel though as i am just a keeper with limited experience , maybe try a google search and see if you can find any other info and advice good luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just Googled them, they are really lovely!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

birdcrazy said:


> hi, shame you live so far away you would of been more than welcome to some zebs, as for keeping the owls with the zebra finches that would properly be o.k,owl finches are generally passive birds and come from the same country as zebs. they are quite differcult at times to breed from anyway from what i've read so breeding might not be so much of a problem . zebra finches on the other hand breed like rabbits !really it all depend on the size of the cage you have,and as a rule try to introduce the new birds to the cage at the same time. dont take anything i say as gosbel though as i am just a keeper with limited experience , maybe try a google search and see if you can find any other info and advice good luck whatever you decide to do


My dad rang the number on the advert last night (i'm a 19 year old girl so I thought if it was a 'serious' breeder selling them he might not want them to go to someone like me so I asked my dad to ring instead  even though they'd be going to a good home with me, i know some people would be dubious about selling to someone my age lol) but they'd already been sold unfortunately  the guy said he might have some more in 3 or 4 months but for some reason i'm just not sure about him, i'm hoping they're not wild caught and smuggled over or anything, the guy just sounded a little bit dodgy lol!

So i'll have to get back to the drawing board on this one, i think! Gonna ask around a few pet shops today and hopefully i'll get to go to a specialist bird shop if we have time to drive there so they might be able to put me in contact with someone reputable  i'm also gonna look for another zebra finch or 2 today, and buy a new cage...I can't wait!



simplysardonic said:


> Just Googled them, they are really lovely!


Aren't they sweet! Their little faces remind me of penguins more than owls  :laugh:


----------

